# Optimize Image - Custom settings (D80)



## rubbertree (Oct 1, 2008)

I've never set the custom settings in my D80 before, always left them on auto. For those that use the optimize image, custom settings, how do you know what changes to make? I've been reading online and really it seems like personal preference to some. I'd like to know if you do customize and if so, any hints or tips you could share.
TIA!


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 1, 2008)

i would have to agree that it is pretty much just personal preference. on my d300, i set it to neutral, then turn the sharpening all the way up and the saturation down one. 

as far as tips go, just experiment with it to find what you like the best


----------



## pyropenguin (Oct 1, 2008)

On my camera I tried to make the camera do as little work as possible-- I adjust everything the camera would in post anyways.


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 1, 2008)

personal preference, I guess so. Anyone have tips on must do's or not do's? I've read several times to not even touch the hue because it totally messes all colors up.
I've always done all the work after as well, but have read a few interesting tidbits as of late that adjusting the customize settings can give outstanding, yet subtle effects.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 2, 2008)

I suggest setting everything to normal or default and using photoshop to do adjustment to your image.


----------



## royalWITHcheese2 (Oct 3, 2008)

Also, if you shoot in RAW then none of these settings will take effect. They will show on your LCD screen but when you get them on the computer, they will all be set back to normal. However if you shoot in JPEG then they will show up. When I do shoot in JPEG I too leave everything normal and just do color changes and sharpening in Photoshop.


----------



## dhilberg (Oct 4, 2008)

In my D80 I use the following most of the time:

Image sharpening: auto
Tone compensation: auto
Color mode Ia
Saturation: enhanced
Hue adjustment: 0 (don't mess with this one)

Color mode IIIa saturates more, and makes skin tones look unnatural. It's great as long as there's no people in the shots. It's similar to Velvia slide film if you've ever used that. Great for nature shots.

In either case, I always leave saturation on "enhanced." Even so, with Ia I find myself adding saturation most of the time in post.


----------



## Joves (Oct 4, 2008)

I have mine set to +2 on sharpening,+1 tone compensation,IIIa for color and saturation at enhanced. It works for me as I mostly shoot alot of nature and, my D80 is really now only the camera I use for work. So it gets abused a little.


----------



## Ejazzle (Oct 4, 2008)

vivid is where its at!


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 4, 2008)

royalWITHcheese2 said:


> Also, if you shoot in RAW then none of these settings will take effect. They will show on your LCD screen but when you get them on the computer, they will all be set back to normal. However if you shoot in JPEG then they will show up. When I do shoot in JPEG I too leave everything normal and just do color changes and sharpening in Photoshop.



Are you sure about that? I have a friend that shoots in RAW and I was just looking at her smugmug site and all the settings are listed.


----------



## goodoneian (Oct 4, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> vivid is where its at!




i like vivid for some stuff, but not when i'm shooting anything with people


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 5, 2008)

On my D200, I set everything to normal or minimal.  I prefer to retain control of the picture processing and do this in post rather than letting the camera make the choices for me.  Especially when it comes to sharpening, tone compensation, saturation or colour mode.

This offers me the best final results.


----------



## reg (Oct 5, 2008)

Ejazzle said:


> vivid is where its at!




lol mickey mouse colors


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 5, 2008)

I set mine to monochrome.... then I add each colour piece by piece in post processing...

i find this gives me more control..... hell... my cameras not deciding colours for me... I DECIDE THE COLOURS..


----------

